# Smoking Salmon



## wasper (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a new guy to smoking (see my profile) and need a recipe for smoking salmon.  I have 8 frozen fillets, skin on one side.

Do I brine, rub, marinade????  Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2006)

Wasper, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forum. Smoked Salmon is a favorite around my house even my Bride enjoys it (her idea of fish is the kind that comes in sticks and is breaded :P). Here are some links to some Salmon thread found in the Fish Forum . Check this forum for other smoked fish ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=10
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=474
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=309
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=81


----------



## salmonclubber (Jun 2, 2006)

wasper

a quick and easy way to do salmon is to put in a cooler lay the fillet  out flat and sprinkle it heavely with rock salt let it sit for 1 1/2 hour rinse off all salt lay on smoker rack uncovered for two hours till it becomes glazed over light the smoker and put fish in the smoker till fish is done 

i smoke fish at a low temp of around 150 it takes me 6 - 12 hour to smoke the fish depending on the weather i do not use a themometer so when the fish flakes and the juice is clear and flesh is firm it is done hope this helps
salmonclubber


----------



## wasper (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks folks for all the help.  I'm overwhelmed with all the recipes and smoking tips.  I have about eight salmon fillets and will start with two for each of the four brines/rubs I've selected.  So tonight I brine and tomorrow I smoke.  My wife and I like our smoked meats very done and dry, just before they become jerky actually.  We have a GOSM propane unit.  I'll let you know how the first batch turns out.


----------



## wasper (Jun 5, 2006)

Not so good.  Used Gene Reda's brine;  1/2 cup + Kosher--1 cup sugar--6 cups water--brined overnight--dryed & bathed in olive oil & sprinkled with dill weed--smoked @ 225+  5 hrs.  Way too salty.  Meat was dry and flakey though.  My goof was not getting hickory smoke going and smoker set to Temp. before placing meat in smoker.  I used hickory chunks that took for ever to burn, even though in a converted coffee can.  A total disaster but I learned some things.  Not blaming brine recipe none whatever.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Wasper, most of my basic brines consist of 1/2 cup Kosher salt, 1 cup sugar to 1 GALLON of water. 1/2 cup Kosher salt to 1 1/2 quarts of water would be to salty. With fillets less than 1 inch thick I only brine them for 4 hours or less. If I do let them sit over night, then I rinse them well under cold running water before adding EVOO and spices.
Just my 2 cents-:D


----------



## wasper (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dutch.  What a difference between a quart and a half, to a GALLON of water for the quanity of salt I used.  Also the brine time.  A lesson well learned.  Going to try a rub today.  

The coffee can diameter is 6" and does not set firmly on the rack for the cast iron wood burning pot that comes with the GOSM.  I'll try buying a universal flat rack today to replace the iron pot rack.  I think another problem was;  I used the cast iron lid(without the pot) to set the coffee can on.  It only had three very narrow slits that allowed any flame to contact the bottom of the can.

Wasper


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Last week when I posted on this thread, I got a hankering for some salmon so I picked up a side of salmon on the way home from work. When it thawed out, I just gave it a little splash with some extra virgin olive oil (evoo) sprinkled some turbinated sugar and some Mrs. Dash Seasoning for Chicken (salt substitute) on it. Smoked it in the GOSM with some maple chunks and pulled it out when the flesh began to flake. It turned out great even without having to use salt on it.


----------



## wasper (Jun 5, 2006)

HEY DUTCH,

What is 'turbinated' sugar?  Today, I'm experimenting with a rub of brown sugar & lemon pepper.  Should a smear on some EVOO first?

Wasper


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2006)

Turbinated sugar is raw sugar that is spun through a turbine that dries it into granules. It has a higher burning point than regular sugars which makes it great for smoking. You can usually find it on the sugar isle and if it's not there check out the natural foods isle.


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wasper, you can find Turbinado sugar in the sugar section of most super markets.  It's sold as Turbinado Sugar, Sugar in The Raw, and Golden Sugar.
Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## wasper (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Bluefrog,

I'll pick some up today.  BTW, it's nice to know there's someone out there in their 60's.  In reviewing 'profiles', I was beginning to think a person died smoking meat before they hit 60.

Denny


----------



## wasper (Jun 6, 2006)

I FORGOT TO MENTION,

The salmon with the rub of brown sugar, salt and lemon-pepper turned out delicious.  Gonna make that one a keeper.

Wasper


----------

